

PETA Targets Computer Programmers With String of Bizarre Protests - bryanwoods
http://techfaux.com/2008/06/17/peta-targets-computer-programmers-with-string-of-bizarre-protests/

======
iamdave
Foot.in.Mouth.

------
pmorici
It's a Joke.

------
vikas5678
thats ridiculous ha ha!!

